# Dusty on our wedding day....



## ChevyIIMan (Nov 8, 2006)

Here she is hunting around the Ladies flowers on the table. 










And as a bonus here are me and my groomsmen at the church before the ceremony...










And my Beautiful Wife


----------



## faerymagic (Jul 25, 2006)

Kitty is just wondering what is going on :lol: 

Kilts!! AWESOME!!!  Great pictures, thank you for sharing!!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'll bet the ladies here are going to be drooling over that picture, wondering who's still available. :lol:


----------



## faerymagic (Jul 25, 2006)

I already have my kilted man :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

faerymagic said:


> I already have my kilted man :lol:


Me, too!


----------



## ChevyIIMan (Nov 8, 2006)

We had a blast, it took some convincing to get one of my groomsmen to wear a kilt though.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Sweet kitty and congrats!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I love your wife's dress! ...especially the ribbon? braidwork? beading? around the top of her bodice.


----------



## ChevyIIMan (Nov 8, 2006)

Heidi n Q said:


> I love your wife's dress! ...especially the ribbon? braidwork? beading? around the top of her bodice.


Yes it was lovely, and it was the first dress she tried on, and it was on sale lol....


----------



## faerymagic (Jul 25, 2006)

Heidi.. He looks great! Does that happen to be for a ren faire or is that everyday wear?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

faerymagic said:


> Heidi.. He looks great! Does that happen to be for a ren faire or is that everyday wear?


Ha! I only WISH it were everyday wear! 
Halloween costumes I made. Below are both of my costumes, worn by SIL and myself... I made them to wear with my horse for parades. Haven't done a parade yet...and Renn Faire, while I'd like to go...I have to wait until I'm off the meds that make me heat-susceptible until we can go.








First costume I made for a friend. She won 1st at Asheville show and 7th at Nationals in Perry.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

awww how sweet! Dusty wanted to be part of your special day!


----------



## ChevyIIMan (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes she did, she was soo good that day, stayed away from food but was very social  I am so glad My wife made me get her :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

You are very lucky to have such a sweet cat in Dusty. My kitties would have eaten and scattered the flowers everywhere! 

Do you have anymore wedding photos to share? 
I love weddings as they give me such warm/fuzzies when I think of my own, 14 years ago. Plus, I love your wedding theme with the kilts and I still can't get over the accent at the top of your wife's dress. I love it! 

I think it is funny that it was the 1st one she tried on AND it was on sale! How lucky can you get! I'm only lucky like that when shopping for birthday cards. My wedding dress I saw in a bride magazine and found it at a local shop. Had to have alterations and such to fit. Still, it was an experience I will always treasure...everything leading up to our wedding day. I can still hear "our" wedding music and get misty-eyed.
Heidi


----------

